

Marketplace for Help: Make side-cash helping others - helpbrite
http://www.helpbrite.com

======
ammaryousuf
Here is a sneak-preview of what the site will look like:

[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=299351830108726&s...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=299351830108726&set=a.298721436838432.69985.297299773647265&type=3&theater)

------
ammaryousuf
We want to give a feeling of fresh and clean :-) I love the smell of laundry
detergent!

------
mikelbring
The logo looks like Tide.

~~~
helpbrite
That was our inspiration! :)

